# The Wil Wheaton Project



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey folks. I have set a season pass for The Wil Wheaton Project and my tivo is showing every episode as new. I know this isn't the case. Has anyone else seen this problem?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

First air date is 5/27/2014 all are new. The 30 day rule should catch and not record the multiple showings of each episode.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

HomeUser said:


> First air date is 5/27/2014 all are new. The 30 day rule should catch and not record the multiple showings of each episode.


Yes, it *should* do so, but it is NOT acting that way.

This is a weekly show. Only one per week should be new, but my season pass is selecting to record reairs every day for the next two weeks. (Yes, I double-checked that I have told it to find only new eps.) Strangely, the SP doesn't mark *every* rebroadcast for pickup -- it looks random, but maybe it's the first one each day? I didn't spend a lot of time with this; I just deleted the SP and will manually program for tonight and next week until this is fixed. (I will blame SyFy for now.)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

TMS has not assigned programIds to the episodes, probably because SYFY isn't providing enough information for them to do so. You'll note that there are no Season or Episode numbers. Therefore, the TiVo has no way to know what has been recorded.

I suspect that the only reason that your SP is not picking up every showing is due to conflicts. Mine sure did.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the heads-up.

I set my SP to KAM=1 and KUID.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> I set my SP to KAM=1 and KUID.


You need to re-think that.


----------



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

murgatroyd said:


> Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> I set my SP to KAM=1 and KUID.


Huh?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

thalador said:


> Huh?


Tell me what you think will happen with those settings.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

SP set (on the web) just in Time.

Halt & Catch Fire, too.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

WOW! Today I see that all the episodes are in the ToDo list as new and are scheduled to record there goes the little free space that I had. Anyone know the best way to report scheduling errors?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

HomeUser said:


> WOW! Today I see that all the episodes are in the ToDo list as new and are scheduled to record there goes the little free space that I had. Anyone know the best way to report scheduling errors?


It isn't a "scheduling" error. About the only way to possibly fix this is to report it to TMS via zap2it and _*maybe*_ they can convince SYFY to provide episode information.

People who recorded "The Daily Show" used to have the exact same problem.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> You need to re-think that.


Won't it record just one, and not record another new one until I delete the old one?

I thought I could watch each week's episode and then dump it on Monday night so it would pick up the new episode on Tuesday.

If that won't work, I'll just set it to KAM =1 and then bury it at the very bottom of the SP list so it won't block anything else from recording.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Won't it record just one, and not record another new one until I delete the old one?
> 
> I thought I could watch each week's episode and then dump it on Monday night so it would pick up the new episode on Tuesday.


You'd have to delete it after the last showing of the episode but before the showing of the next episode, which is 7:30PM -8:00PM on _*Tuesday.*_ So you have a 2 hour window. It would be safer to just delete all of the extraneous to-do list entries.



murgatroyd said:


> If that won't work, I'll just set it to KAM =1 and then bury it at the very bottom of the SP list so it won't block anything else from recording.


While better, it also has potential problems if they re-run a prior episode after the "new" one and there are conflicts that prevent recording any later rerun of the most recent episode.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> You'd have to delete it after the last showing of the episode but before the showing of the next episode, which is 7:30PM -8:00PM on _*Tuesday.*_ So you have a 2 hour window. It would be safer to just delete all of the extraneous to-do list entries.


Or I could solve the whole problem by deleting the SP. 

Which is the solution that seems really likely at the moment (we're halfway through the episode as I type this).


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

It looks like the first airings of the second and third episodes have episode specific info according to yahoo! TV (zap2it), but all the repeats have just generic info. Hopefully this will be corrected.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> You need to re-think that.


If you set Keep at most to 1, then it might dump the first showing when it records the next one, but it'll be the same pilot episode. Until next week's episode anyway.

I'd think KUID would keep the first recording of the pilot episode from being replaced (due to KAM=1), although again, something will have to be adjusted in time to catch the second episode.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

The Tupper method should work to get the first airing of new episodes provided there isn't a conflict. The original airing of each episode has no program description, but all of the repeats have "Wil wheaton dissects the week's popular topics across science fiction, film, television, and more."


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

I used to get the same problem with "Live from Daryl's House" on Palladia HD - 
TIVO would record every episode, new or old. I cured it by killing the season pass!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I got around to setting up a ARWL with the Tupper method and it works like a charm.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Judging from the first episode, this show is not long for the air unless some significant improvements occur.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

lalouque said:


> Judging from the first episode, this show is not long for the air unless some significant improvements occur.


I'm just waiting for them to get yanked off the air due to the inevitable cease-and-desist letter from the producers of _The Soup_.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lalouque said:


> Judging from the first episode, this show is not long for the air unless some significant improvements occur.


I've watched about the first 15 or 20 minutes and am pleasantly surprised so far.

Besides, what's SyFy going to put on in its place? More wrasslin'?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

unitron said:


> Besides, what's SyFy going to put on in its place? More wrasslin'?


Sharknado 2: Electric Sharkaloo


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

lalouque said:


> Judging from the first episode, this show is not long for the air unless some significant improvements occur.


I think so too, but of course I am not in the target audience.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

murgatroyd said:


> I think so too, but of course I am not in the target audience.


Neither am I, which makes me liking it so far really unexpected.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I can see where it could be fun, but the first episode seemed strained and forced, like Wil was trying too hard to make everything work.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> I can see where it could be fun, but the first episode seemed *strained and forced, like Wil was trying too hard* to make everything work.


That's more or less my evaluation of anything I've seen him in.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I concur. Removed from to-do list.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I enjoy it but I hope they fix the episode information.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

If they don't fix the episode info, I'm removing this from my SP list. It's borderline now; if they don't fix that, it'll be a goner.

I like Wil but it's way too stiff in this.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> If they don't fix the episode info, I'm removing this from my SP list. It's borderline now; if they don't fix that, it'll be a goner.
> 
> I like Wil but it's way too stiff in this.


I am not feeling it either, and the guide info just makes it more annoying. I usually give a new show at least 3 episodes, and that may be all this one gets.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

eddyj said:


> I am not feeling it either, and the guide info just makes it more annoying. I usually give a new show at least 3 episodes, and that may be all this one gets.


Since I am recording this for someone else, I'm not the one with the final decision and will just have to continue removing the extraneous to do list entries.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

PTA. I may change it to a manual recording


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

I don't have a Tivo, but still use this forum with WMC.

In WMC, if you tell it to "Series" record (similar to Tivo's "Season Pass") the first airing of a new episode of this show, it only records the first airing of each new episode each week. It does not see any of the repeats as being the same show. This is good in that you only get one recording of each episode, but bad if there is any reason it can not record that episode (conflicts, power outage, etc.) because it will not automatically record one of the repeats instead (as if it does not see them as being a part of the same series).

In the same vein, if you set a Series record on one of the repeats, it will record EVERY repeat of every episode (but not the first airing of the episode).

So, it looks like the first airing and the repeat airings are seen as two different series. Not sure if it is similar on the Tivo.

Note that I have only seen this behavior with this show, normally WMC treats all episodes of a show as belonging to the same series. Maybe this is TMS's way of dealing with a supplier that does not send episode specific data?

In any case, I no longer record this show, just not entertaining to me.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Space said:


> So, it looks like the first airing and the repeat airings are seen as two different series. Not sure if it is similar on the Tivo.
> 
> Note that I have only seen this behavior with this show, normally WMC treats all episodes of a show as belonging to the same series. Maybe this is TMS's way of dealing with a supplier that does not send episode specific data?


As I posted, in the case of this program, _*most*_ (used to be all, so getting better) of the re-reruns lack episode specific data. In particular, I suspect they are missing the programId, which is how the TiVo distinguishes individual episodes. To be on the safe side, an FRO SP will include these episodes since the scheduler has no way to know for sure that they are _*not*_ new or have already been recorded.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> As I posted, in the case of this program, _*most*_ (used to be all, so getting better) of the re-reruns lack episode specific data. In particular, I suspect they are missing the programId, which is how the TiVo distinguishes individual episodes. To be on the safe side, an FRO SP will include these episodes since the scheduler has no way to know for sure that they are _*not*_ new or have already been recorded.


Yes, that is the same way WMC works, I was just pointing out that for this particular series, it seemed to treat the initial airing episode differently than the repeat episodes (like maybe it used a different seriesid than the repeats).

When I set up a Series record for the initial airing of this show, it did not also schedule the other episodes of the show to record (which also had no episode-specific data, just like the initial airing). Normally WMC will record all episodes of a Series that do not have episode specific data, as you say, to be safe.

In any case, you are correct, this series does seem to have some episode specific data now, so my point is no longer valid (and may not have ever been valid for Tivo devices).


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

For all you manual recorders of The Wil Wheaton Project, be advised that it is now slated for 9pm, swapping Heroes of Cosplay to 10pm.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

sieglinde said:


> I hope they fix the episode information


I just finished my weekly chore of manually checking shows with incessant guide data problems and noticed only the next two new episodes of _The Wil Wheaton Project_ were checkmarked -- tomorrow 6/24 and next Tuesday 7/1. All the repeats now have episode details and my Season Pass for only "new" episodes is behaving correctly. Is everyone else's SP for "new only" fixed now too?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

MHunter1 said:


> I just finished my weekly chore of manually checking shows with incessant guide data problems and noticed only the next two new episodes of _The Wil Wheaton Project_ were checkmarked -- tomorrow 6/24 and next Tuesday 7/1. All the repeats now have episode details and my Season Pass for only "new" episodes is behaving correctly. Is everyone else's SP for "new only" fixed now too?


Mine appears to be also. Maybe Wil Wheaton threatened them with the Crusher.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Still not feeling the love, but at least now that the program info is fixed, I am willing to give it a longer shot.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It is OK and I don't watch the Soup or other similar programs so it fills a need.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> It is OK and I don't watch the Soup or other similar programs so it fills a need.


You should tweet Wil that he fills your needs. He'll love it.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Lol


----------

